# Remeron vs Seroquel for severe insomnia



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I was taking Remeron for severe insomnia but recently had to discontinue it due to the burdensome side effect of majorly increased appetite and weight gain.

So now I'm back to square one, and I've heard that Seroquel is about as sedating as Remeron, so I have a question for anyone who's tried both Seroquel and Remeron and can compare them for me; 

Basically which did you find the most tolerable side effect wise? And in particular, did Seroquel cause as much increased appetite/ weight gain as Remeron?

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

What about just taking a pure antihistamine for sleep? Remeron and Seroquel are anti 5-HT2C, not good for weight.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

seroquel is more sedative but can cause weight gain.
for less weight gain try amitriptyline.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

euphoria said:


> What about just taking a pure antihistamine for sleep? Remeron and Seroquel are anti 5-HT2C, not good for weight.


Good point actually, I tried Doxylamine for awhile but it seemed to stop working as well after about a week if I remember correctly, I could give it another try I guess.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Or how about low dose Doxepin? It's a relatively clean antihistamine at low doses.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok i dont have insomnia but this doxepin (at low doses 1.25mg) is insanely effective. 

It was so powerful that it bloody neglected the effects of modafinil (which works awesome for keeping me awake at daily basis) and made me sleepy as hell.

Next day i took it again for experimental purposes(without modafinil) and it did the same thing completely knocked me out. By that time i was convinced its just a sleep aid nothing else.

So i assume it can be magical stuff for people with insomnia.

Interesting thing is i was taking doxepin to enhance and potentiate the effects of modafinil which turned out to be a gigantic FAIL


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok now my post sounds random and off-topic.

Why would you delete your post j_m?


----------



## Bribarian (Nov 30, 2010)

Seroquel makes you want to eat and eat badly but it's excellent for sleep. I don't think I could go without it at this point. I take 50mg per night.

I guess if you can discipline yourself not to eat much after you take it you'll be ok. I consider myself discipline and I'll end up eating anyways, it's like a craving I can't ignore.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Clonidine seems to work, although it has a hangover similar to mirtazapine. It will knock you out.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

burner00 said:


> Ok now my post sounds random and off-topic.
> 
> Why would you delete your post j_m?


Ok I restored it .

But I remembered that the lowest available dose of doxepin was 10 mg capsules, and like you said the effective sleep-inducing dose is much lower than that.

How did you manage to get your dose so low, did you split open the capsules and count out the beads?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've used both Remeron (45mg) and Seroquel (400mg) and they both stopped working after a month or two for sleep. My method is to mix Zopiclone(7.5-15mg) with sleep music, works everytime, and I'm a chronic insomniac who's tried nearly every sleep aid available in Canada.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Ok I restored it .
> 
> But I remembered that the lowest available dose of doxepin was 10 mg capsules, and like you said the effective sleep-inducing dose is much lower than that.
> 
> How did you manage to get your dose so low, did you split open the capsules and count out the beads?


lol no thats ridiculous i wouldn't go as far encapsulating the pill and counting out the beads that is a lot of hassle. It's pointless I would rather take the whole capsule.

Here where i live doxepin comes in as low as 5mg. It is available in both caspule and tablet form. 5mg tablet splitted in 4 parts gives me 1.25mg


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

burner00 said:


> lol no thats ridiculous i wouldn't go as far encapsulating the pill and counting out the beads that is a lot of hassle. It's pointless I would rather take the whole capsule.
> 
> Here where i live doxepin comes in as low as 5mg. It is available in both caspule and tablet form. 5mg tablet splitted in 4 parts gives me 1.25mg


Oh that makes sence, I guess I might try getting some 10 mg capsules and dividing the contents in half (roughly) so that I'm taking 5 mg per night.

As for it negatating the effects of modafinil, this doesn't surprise me as one of modafinil's major alerting mechanisms is related to histamine increase. And since doxepin does the exact opposite by blocking histamine it would very likely cancel it out.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Update; So I got a sample pack of some seroquel from the doctor, but it was the new version seroquel-XR and then I remembered reading that the XR version usually doesn't even work for insomnia ...dammit.


----------

